# You'll be amazed what Cortana can do for you!



## Snurg (Mar 10, 2018)

"So this attack is not only limited to the physical access scenario but also can be used by attackers to expand their access and jump from one computer to another,”(...)
It “very much could be like a Hollywood movie where everyone is asleep and no one is in the office and the computers come to life and are shouting at each other."


----------



## hitest (Mar 10, 2018)

Nasty!  Good to see that MS reacted swiftly to remedy this security flaw.


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 10, 2018)

MS should have seen the possibility to misuse Cortana for nasty things themselves.
Looks very obvious to me... maybe it was considered a convenience feature with low risk


----------



## Snurg (Mar 10, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> ...considered a convenience feature with low risk


----------

